# Shameful admissions.



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I do t really tie flies. I've been fly-fishing since I was young, about 40 years now. Bit never bothered. Now, I'm in too deep. When I buy flies, I pretend I don't have those in my box.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Patricio said:


> I do t really tie flies. I've been fly-fishing since I was young, about 40 years now. Bit never bothered. Now, I'm in too deep. When I buy flies, I pretend I don't have those in my box.


I used to tie flies. But, with the zillion other expensive hobbies I have, like bowhunting, bow fishing, ice fishing, and of course, fly fishing, something had to give.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't pinch the barb down on hooks size 16 or smaller. I need it to hold on to fish with small hook and tippetts. 

I'm probably going to spend purgatory as an earthworm anyway, why not catch a few more now! 
Rickerd


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Paypal account setup pretty much ONLY for tackle and tying material purchases that i want to fly (pun) under the radar.  Shhh.... don't tell the Mrs. However, i do see a fair amount of Zulily packing slips in the garbage so figure we must be even.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> I have a Paypal account setup pretty much ONLY for tackle and tying material purchases that i want to fly (pun) under the radar.  Shhh.... don't tell the Mrs. However, i do see a fair amount of Zulily packing slips in the garbage so figure we must be even.


Tell her it beats gambling and chasing women. On second thought, just tell her about the gambling.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

My biggest joy is knowing that the UPS man delivers my packages before my wife gets home from work. If she says she is working from home, I get worried and check delivery dates.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

my bill for musky gear is often on par with what I pay in rent. At least when the time comes I can sleep in my car!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> My biggest joy is knowing that the UPS man delivers my packages before my wife gets home from work. If she says she is working from home, I get worried and check delivery dates.


I have been sunk more than once on that one when my wife got home early. 

My shameful admission: I enjoy catching stocker trout sometimes. I don't even value a stocked trout as highly as I do something like a carp or a crappie, but when I need a flowing water fix in cold weather I like being able to sneak up to Clear Creek and slam them for a few hours on nymph rigs. I'll take the option to fish for panfish over stocked trout 9 times out of 10, but occasionally I'll go play with the pellet heads (and enjoy it).


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm guilty of chasing stockers several times a year and more shamefully I occasionally do this 







Good luck and good fishing


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I posted some of my fly gear to the OGF marketplace in an attempt to turn it into ICE GEAR!!!!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

flyphisherman said:


> I posted some of my fly gear to the OGF marketplace in an attempt to turn it into ICE GEAR!!!!


Because a 9' rod looks silly trying to bring in a fish from a 12" hole in the ice.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I am not ashamed -
I'm from Ohio, any trout on a fly interests me. Even some on stickbaits. 
Rickerd


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have rods in 3,4,5,6,7,&8 weights. I don’t think any of them got wet this year ☹


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I've fished live shad from my 8w and caught large hybrid stripers on it. I'm a hack....


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Frustration... once dipped a Clouser in the liquid of a jar of Uncle Josh's pork Bass Strip baits. Didn't help at all.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

doegirl said:


> I used to tie flies. But, with the zillion other expensive hobbies I have, like bowhunting, bow fishing, ice fishing, and of course, fly fishing, something had to give.


When I was in Ohio, during the summer sailing took precidense. I did a lot of trout fishing in pa and elsewhere, and did the bass in the local rivers. But it was easier and better for me to buy the flies from a local fly shop. Now that I love within a stone's throw from a great trout stream, and within a half hour of a bunch of them, I still feel the same. Though I want to try my hand at deer hair poppers.


----------

